# It was late, I was hungry & so stopped at KFC...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and the conversation went like this...

KFC numpty, "Can I take your order sir?"

Me, "ermm, ermm 3 pieces please"

KFC numpty: "Would you like fries with that?"

Me, "Yes please"

KFC numpty: "That will be Â£4.28 please"

Me, "But it states Â£3.99 on the menu"

KFC numpty: "No, that's for the 3 piece meal deal"

Me, "So what don't I get with the meal deal that I do get with what I've just ordered?"

KFC numpty: "You don't get less. You get a drink, 3 pieces and fries"

Me, " But I have a coffee in the car, I don't want a drink"

KFC numpty: "Well in that case it's Â£4.28 please"

Me, "So you're saying that if I add a drink to my order, you'll charge me 29p less?"

KFC numpty: "Yes"

Me, "Well in that case add a Pepsi to my order please"

KFC numpty: "We've run out of Pepsi sir"

Me, "Don't worry I didn't want it anyway"

KFC numpty: "So what drink would you like?"

Me, "Can't you just pretend that you given me a Pepsi?"

KFC numpty: "No, sir"

Me, "Well then you choose a drink and you can have it"

KFC numpty: "Sorry sir, I'm not allowed to accept gifts from customers"

Me, "BUT I DON'T ACTUALLY WANT A DRINK"

KFC numpty: "Well that will be Â£4.28 please sir"

Me, "This is the most frustrating conversation I've had so far this week, month, year and possibly ever! Give me a diet Pepsi please"

KFC numpty: "Here you go sir. That'll be Â£3.99 please"

Me, "Here's Â£4. Keep the change" and I walked away from the counter...

KFC numpty: "Sir, you've forgotten your drink"

I kept on walking... :roll: :roll:

This whole add something and get it cheaper thing defies logic :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mmmmmm KFC









Another example of the world going completely mad :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fucking class nutts.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Brain donors, the lot of them. How people can be so stupid is beyond me.

I went into a cafe in Plymouth a few weeks back and asked for an all day breakfast.

The girl said they stop selling them at 11am. So I said 'So it's really a half day breakfast then is it? What breakfasty type things are you still doing?'

She said 'bacon and egg sandwiches, Sausage sandwiches, beans on toast etc'

I said 'So you're still willing to cook bacon, sausages, eggs, beans and toast, but you won't put it all on a plate and call it a breakfast for me?

'No'

'Why'

'Because we stop selling breakfasts at 11 am'

'But I want all those things you've just said you're still cooking, but on a plate together.Could you do that for me please?'

'No'

'Bye then'

Fuckwits. :x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Freakin' Jobsworths !!.....it cracks me up reading this - this really should be in the jokes section :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Looks like Mc Ds foy youi from now on Mark


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Wait Nutts don't go you have forgotten your Drink!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: Looks like Mc Ds foy youi from now on Mark


Nah... KFC chicken may very well be factory farmed meat, but it is at least pieces of chicken as opposed to McD's mashed, chopped and formed nuggets :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

nutts said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: Looks like Mc Ds foy youi from now on Mark
> ...


Maccy D's are just as bad anyway - I confuse the li'l spotty kids by asking for a meal but with a LARGE coffee rather than regular. It takes 'em ages to work out what they gotta charge :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> It was late, I was hungry & so stopped at KFC...


No, sorry, I don't think that's enough of an excuse.

Excellent story though :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

It wasnt the one in woking was it??

I went in there about a month ago and asked for a boneless chicken bucket.

Guy replied, "Brainless chicken?"

I said " you might be but I said BONELESS chicken..... you know like whats been advertised on the TV"

He looked at me really confused, trying to work out if I had insulted him.

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> It wasnt the one in woking was it??
> 
> I went in there about a month ago and asked for a boneless chicken bucket.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: Looks like Mc Ds foy youi from now on Mark
> ...


But still way too many trans-fats (hydrogenated vegetable oil, etc.) The US have banned the use of these in fast food - KFC have finally managed to get their process sorted in the US but the UK will have to wait. They can't get a reliable supply of the new oils over here so they're going to stick with the old method for now on. :?

Still bloody tasty though :roll: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

If you really want to confuse these young kids today, just ask if they want the odds.i.e Â£4.55 and give them the 55p.Now that takes some working out. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> give them the 55p.


Now, that's a 10 bob note and a shilling isn't it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GRANNY said:


> If you really want to confuse these young kids today, just ask if they want the odds.i.e Â£4.55 and give them the 55p.Now that takes some working out. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lost me :roll: :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> How people can be so stupid is beyond me.


Are you talking about nutts?

It was obvious what the lad was trying to say. I can't believe you let it wind you up.

These people are robots. They're not trained to think. They're trained to press buttons on a till and fetch what it tells them to.

As to why it is cheaper with the drink, the clue's in the title 'Extra Value Meal'.

I agree with TTonyTT, being hungry is never an excuse to stop at these places :roll:


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

Anybody remember the film "Falling Down" with Micheal Douglas? 
Perfect example of how you all feel when trying to get food from these places.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Widget said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > How people can be so stupid is beyond me.
> ...


Nah. The contribution of the extra goods or services being less than if all bought separately... but not less than the sum of any two parts  Plain crazy!

And wind me up? It takes more than some nodding donkey to wind me up :wink: Did I swear? Punch him? Nope 

I was more frustrated by the idiotic costs rather than his attitude


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I cannot see the problem, but then I am definately to much of a regular to KFC Wonderland.................


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Brain donors, the lot of them. How people can be so stupid is beyond me.
> 
> I went into a cafe in Plymouth a few weeks back and asked for an all day breakfast.
> 
> ...


Last time I was in Canada at a hotel we stayed at they brought me an English breakfast, usual stuff, bacon, sossies, egg, beans etc etc.

I was just about to ask for ketchup when the waitress poured maple syrup all over it.

I just looked across at the Mrs who was stifling a laugh at my contorted look of utter disbelief and disgust.

And it had blueberries on it, with sossies ffs?!?

Whats that all about?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Brain donors, the lot of them. How people can be so stupid is beyond me.
> ...


Oh dear - and you're moving to Canada :?

Actually, Maple Syrup on Pancakes, Crispy Bacon and Sossies is quite nice.

The Blueberries were the healthy bit to offset the Cholesterol and other bad stuff in what you were eating.

They eat Cake for breakfast too but call them 'muffins'. Those can come with Blueberries too.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Brain donors, the lot of them. How people can be so stupid is beyond me.
> ...


That's about the best goddam beakfast you can have 8) 
Steak and eggs on toast is a winner as well, they can eat can them Kanooks. Back on topic, there are some proper space cadets working in our fast food outlets.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> They eat Cake for breakfast too but call them 'muffins'. Those can come with Blueberries too.


You forgot to mention one can purchase them from the likes of Tesco, Sainsbury, Waitrose, Somerfield, Asda ..... :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> This whole add something and get it cheaper thing defies logic :x


Indeed.

I called NTL and they said if I paid Â£5.50 extra I could have 'free' evening and weekend calls.

"But I don't enough calls to justify it"

NTL : "But if you take that package I can give you Â£11.00 discount".



I also got upgraded free from 2Mb to 4Mb. So I ended up with double the bandwidth, free off peak calls and a Â£5.50 deduction ....which she back dated for 3 months! :lol: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I should ask for half a dozen Bargain Buckets......... should be free at that point :?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > This whole add something and get it cheaper thing defies logic :x
> ...


The most amazing thing about all of that is that you actually managed to get through to NTL! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't believe you didn't drop-kick the drink and say 'oops, silly me' as you walked out the shop....

H


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I can't believe you didn't drop-kick the drink and say 'oops, silly me' as you walked out the shop....
> 
> H


That would be my thought too! :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The KFC Numpty was probably thinking to himself - tight-fisted cu nt fussing about twenty nine fucking pence.

Was it really worth all the aggro. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

vagman said:


> The KFC Numpty was probably thinking to himself - tight-fisted cu nt fussing about twenty nine fucking pence.
> 
> Was it really worth all the aggro. :?


It wasn't the 29p... clearly :roll:

It was the bloody crazy pricing strategy that makes fuck all sense :x


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

lol what a class post Mark  I agree totally it's not the money it's the stupidity of the situation, everything has got to the stage where most of the goons working in these places can only function on one level and if you stray from the list that they have to read every 5 min's or so to be able to perform their programmed tasks they then start to malfunction and stop working alltogether :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

vagman said:


> The KFC Numpty was probably thinking to himself - tight-fisted cu nt fussing about twenty nine fucking pence.
> 
> Was it really worth all the aggro. :?


I bet he had a shoulder full of gold stars and employee of the month certificates, either that or its his dad's franchise :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Last time I was in Canada at a hotel we stayed at they brought me an English breakfast, usual stuff, bacon, sossies, egg, beans etc etc.
> 
> I was just about to ask for ketchup when the waitress poured maple syrup all over it.


Listen to this:
I was just about to ask for ketchup when the waitress poured maple syrup all over it
Maple Syrup!
This were in Leeds!
Maple...Syrup?
The dirty...evil...Canadian bastards.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And so the ridiculous saga of promos & multi purchases continues...

At Luton yesterday.

Bought a couple of car mags, a bottle of water and a bar of chocolate...

Bloke serving behind the till, "If you buy the Independent newspaper it'll actually save you 65p"

Me, "but I don't want the Independent"

Bloke serving behind the till, "but it'll save you 65p"

Me, "ok, if it will save me 65p, but I don't want it"

Bloke serving behind the till, "ok, that'll be Â£8.43"

Me, "Keep the newspaper I don't want it"

Bloke serving behind the till, "I can't it's yours"

Me, "But I don't want it"

Bloke serving behind the till, "but it's yours"

Me, "But I don't want it and don't tell me again it's mine"

Bloke serving behind the till, "But you have to take it, as it's yours"

I picked up everything from the counter and started to walk away

Bloke serving behind the till, "Excuse me sir, you've forgotten your paper"

Me, "Give it to the next person in the queue"

Bloke serving behind the till, "I can't sir, it's yours and if they take it, they won't get 65p off a bar of chocolate"

What a bloody weired world we live in where it's cheaper to buy something you don't want than not to buy it in the first place :?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:

Hadn't seen this thread before! Not one to read while on a diet...  cravings for KFC skin right now.

Same happened to me last night at the cinema. Ordered a small coke, small popcorn and tub of maltesers (not all for me!) Chap serving us says "It's cheaper if you buy a large coke and a large popcorn as a combo, then you get x amount off your Maltesers."

:? :? We just shrugged and said yeah ok, but ended up with a huge industrial skip sized tub of popcorn, and so much coke that by halfway through the film I was dying for the loo!!

Are these people in collaboration with diet companies? Make them stuff their faces so they'll go out next week and buy Weight Watchers?? :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Falling Down comes to mind every time I'm in a fast food place !


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Try this one for a head scratcher:

Me (on the phone to a hotel in the UK): Hi, I'd like to reserve a double room for 1 night this coming Saturday.

Hotel reservations: I'm sorry we have no rooms available for 1 night, can I interest you in our 2 night special offer.

Me: :roll: can you repeat that please?

Hotel reservations: I'm sorry we have no rooms available for 1 night, can I interest you in our 2 night special offer.

Me: :roll: So you have a room for us if we stay 2 nights, but no room if we only want to stay 1 night.

Hotel reservations: We only have rooms for 2 nights on our 2 night special offer.

Me: :roll: So you won't reserve me a room for 1 night?

Hotel reservations: I'm sorry we have no rooms available for 1 night, can I interest you in our 2 night special offer.

Me: :roll: so you are willing to let me hang up and go to another hotel for 1 night because you only have a 2 night special offer available.

Hotel reservations: I'm sorry we have no rooms available for 1 night, can I interest you in our 2 night special offer.

Me: (after a long, long silence :evil: ) Me: can I speak to the general manager please.

After a few minutes

General manager: How can I help you?

I give the GM a quick review of the conversation above and ask again: is your hotel really going to let me hang up and go to another hotel for 1 night because you only have a 2 night special offer available?

General manager (who has obviously been on a Complaint Management Course): I can understand your frustration, but we do try to sell our special packages wherever possible and train our staff to do so.

Me: I can understand that, but you are in danger of losing loyal customers like me (this was our 5th stay in this particular hotel) who only need to stay for 1 night.

General Manager: you are right of course, I will reserve a room for you for 1 night, and if you have any trouble booking a room in future please ask to speak to me.

Me: To be honest with you, I don't want to have to ask for you each time I want to reserve a room, it would be much more convenient if you could train your staff properly concerning reservation and any special requests that guests might have. BTW, I don't think that asking to reserve a room for 1 night is a special request.

--------

I have the impression that people are no longer able to think on their own and only do what they are told.


----------

